# What You Should Binge Watch On Netflix According to Your Myers Briggs (MBTI) Type



## redsunflower7 (Sep 30, 2013)

What You Should Binge Watch On Netflix According to Your Myers Briggs (MBTI) Type

Woo. Does yours fit? Mine does but unfortunately I've already re-watched those shows recently (ESFJ).
Maybe I'll do a re-watch of my introvert counterparts show. lol.


----------



## Asphodelle (Jul 24, 2015)

INTP is The IT Crowd and Weeds. I feel like, as usual, they had no idea what to do with INTP. INTP's are geeky, so a show about geeks! Not even close. Even if you accept the broad generalization that all INTP's are geeky, it's still a misfit. In fact I actively DISLIKE shows like IT Crowd and Big Bang Theory that take geek concepts and mutilate them to fit a mainstream, non-geeky audience. Maybe I'm just bitter about the 'fad' of geekery right now that has appropriated my culture.

Weeds, maybe, I haven't seen it.

Better suggestions for INTP? Star Trek: The Next Generation, or CSI (the original, Las Vegas. It's on Hulu, not Netflix.) Both shows use objectivity/rationality to propel characters and plots, which I find very appealing. Most shows have emotional plotlines like love stories, angry misunderstandings, etc. Star Trek is a group of people encountering new species and ideas, discussing the philosophical questions that arise, pondering many viewpoints and possibilities. THAT'S interesting. I choose TNG because Picard is the most neutral and rational of the captains. As for CSI, Gil Grissom is one of the few main character INTP's I can think of. Maybe the only one. The show is a bit dated now with that early 2000's nonchalant coolness thing, but I still find it enjoyable.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Where is Marco Polo? Great show.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs (Sep 1, 2010)

ISTP- Californication

The main character lives by his own set of (somewhat sleazy) rules. He keeps you entertained with his continuously poor decisions, this is definitely one you won’t want to miss.

why? sounds more like an ESTP show, but then again, I prefer shows like Fringe (NTP), Sense8 (NTJ), Criminal Minds (STJ), Dollhouse (STP), Nikita (STP), Angel (STJ), Alphas (NTJ). I also like the comedy of Archer


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Out of those shows I'd rather watch Archer or Family Guy. Not interested in The IT Crowd or Weeds.


----------



## redsunflower7 (Sep 30, 2013)

Asphodelle said:


> INTP is The IT Crowd and Weeds. I feel like, as usual, they had no idea what to do with INTP. INTP's are geeky, so a show about geeks! Not even close. Even if you accept the broad generalization that all INTP's are geeky, it's still a misfit. In fact I actively DISLIKE shows like IT Crowd and Big Bang Theory that take geek concepts and mutilate them to fit a mainstream, non-geeky audience. Maybe I'm just bitter about the 'fad' of geekery right now that has appropriated my culture.
> 
> Weeds, maybe, I haven't seen it.
> 
> Better suggestions for INTP? Star Trek: The Next Generation, or CSI (the original, Las Vegas. It's on Hulu, not Netflix.) Both shows use objectivity/rationality to propel characters and plots, which I find very appealing. Most shows have emotional plotlines like love stories, angry misunderstandings, etc. Star Trek is a group of people encountering new species and ideas, discussing the philosophical questions that arise, pondering many viewpoints and possibilities. THAT'S interesting. I choose TNG because Picard is the most neutral and rational of the captains. As for CSI, Gil Grissom is one of the few main character INTP's I can think of. Maybe the only one. The show is a bit dated now with that early 2000's nonchalant coolness thing, but I still find it enjoyable.



Eh. I know some INTPs would woud NEVER watch or enjoy either of those shows lol Star Trek is a definite no. I actually think that is more of an INTJ show. CSI I can't imagine my INTPs ever liking that.


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun. (May 20, 2015)

I've watched the first three seasons of Once Upon A Time so I guess that sort of fits. And, to be honest I was thinking of watching Orange Is The New Black just because I want to be a likeable person and make conversation..... But, I wouldn't say either of these shows are what I'd recommend in terms of Netflix, particularly as Regina is the only ENFJ I can think of on Once Upon A Time and she isn't exactly healthy... 

I would probably be more likely to recommend shows like Sense8 to other ENFJs because the show's about connection and unity (despite the majority of the main characters being Fi-users) while still being well-representative.


----------



## PandaBoo (Apr 29, 2015)

redsunflower7 said:


> Eh. I know some INTPs would woud NEVER watch or enjoy either of those shows lol Star Trek is a definite no. I actually think that is more of an INTJ show. CSI I can't imagine my INTPs ever liking that.


Your statement is completely wrong and reversed.


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

Buffy sort of fits for me as ISFP. I've watched it and liked it, but it would be about third of my favourites of those, with Doctor Who and Gilmore Girls being my favourites of those, so slightly leaning towards NFP shows.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm currently watching The Mentalist and Suits. I'm waiting for Game Of Thrones (SEASON 6 HYPE!!!) and The Walking Dead. I also enjoy Breaking Bad.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

PandaBoo said:


> Your statement is completely wrong and reversed.


I don't think so. I'm a definite INTP, and I just don't get Star Trek.


----------



## PandaBoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Emologic said:


> I don't think so. I'm a definite INTP, and I just don't get Star Trek.


I wasn't referring to Star Trek, as I don't watch that either. I was referring to the person saying that INTPs can't enjoy criminal or the crime genre, which I do enjoy watching.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

No I dont watch scrubs or family guy. (Not much into comedy unless I am in a certain mood)

Most recent views on my netflix are...
House of Cards
Once Upon a Time
As far as sitcoms go I can tolerate watching Baby Daddy or whatever its called and Man of the house or whatever its called. Is The middle on Netflix thats ones ok too. 
Caught up on Walking Dead & Gotham waiting for next season.

Most recent movies I watched were The Holiday, Inside Man, Sister Hood of the Traveling Pants

I tend to pick for myself tho action suspense or drama


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

PandaBoo said:


> I wasn't referring to Star Trek, as I don't watch that either. I was referring to the person saying that INTPs can't enjoy criminal or the crime genre, which I do enjoy watching.


Oh, I see. My 2 cents to that would be me having enjoyed the first 2 seasons of The Mentalist.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

I do indeed love The IT Crowd.

Weeds sounds right up my alley, I might check it out.


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

I've liked Breaking Bad, Orange Is The New Black, The Big Bang Theory, Arrested Development, Modern Family, Shameless, Family Guy, Gossip Girl, The Office, Sons Of Anarchy, Star Trek, Tudors, Borgias, thrillers, horror, history, documentaries...etc. I like a bit of everything, maybe. So I'd say "variety".

I only do human commitment long-term!

At the moment I'm into war history, lol :laughing:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sensational said:


> No I dont watch scrubs or family guy. (Not much into comedy unless I am in a certain mood)
> 
> Most recent views on my netflix are...
> House of Cards
> ...


House of Cards ++++ Breaking Bad started off slow but, OMG!!! I can not turn it on without losing major sleep! Narcos, Boardwalk Empire and True Detective.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ENIGMA15 said:


> House of Cards ++++ Breaking Bad started off slow but, OMG!!! I can not turn it on without losing major sleep! Narcos, Boardwalk Empire and True Detective.


Oh hell yes forgot about Narcos


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

I made a thread a while back about types representing TV shows, so I guess it could also apply to shows that types might enjoy: http://personalitycafe.com/guess-type/732882-types-tv-shows.html 

ISTJ - Monk
ISFJ - Downton Abbey
ESTJ - Law and Order, Scandal
ESFJ - Full House

ISFP - Girls
ISTP - Sons of Anarchy, The Walking Dead
ESTP - Entourage, Eastbound and Down
ESFP - Sex and the City

INTP - The Big Bang Theory, Curb Your Enthusiasm (inf. Fe)
INTJ - The X-Files, House M.D.
ENTP - It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, The League
ENTJ - House of Cards, Mad Men

INFP - Louie
INFJ - The Twilight Zone, Frasier (inf. Se)
ENFP - New Girl, How I Met Your Mother
ENFJ - Friends


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

mistakenforstranger said:


> INTP - The Big Bang Theory, Curb Your Enthusiasm (inf. Fe)


I think INTPs are one of the types most likely to consider most of the humour in The Big Bang Theory to be trashy. The IT Crowd is more likely to appeal to INTPs I think. Still appeals to inferior Fe but is also witty and often off-the-wall or whimsical.


----------

